
Show HN: Etymo: Bespoke knowledge graphs for enterprise problems - Free trial - weijianzz
Nowadays almost all big AI companies use knowledge graphs to extract and analyse information. We think you should have your own knowledge graph too! Etymo (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etymo.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etymo.io</a>) will help you build a light knowledge graph layer on top of your databases, allowing you to extract value from your data. 
You can enjoy our server for free for 12 months. This offer is only for 6 companies, so first come first serve.
======
weijianzz
Only three places left. Sign up soon if you are interested!

